# 5.1 : rear speakers to the sides or corners?



## The Storm (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi all

I'm a little confused about speaker placement.
Most online sources say that for a 5.1 setup the rear speakers should be to the side then others say behind you in the corners of your room.
eg
http://www.your-home-theater-design.com/5.1-home-theater.html
http://www.game-room-decorating-ideas.com/home-theater-speaker-placement.html


I have standard satellite speakers not bipolar/dipole ones.

I can choose any of the above 2 speaker placements. Please find attached 2 photos of the left and right hand side of the rear of my room.
I have labelled each pic with 1 and 2. 
1 being speakers in the corner and 2 being on the side.

In the right hand side of the room there isn't a corner as such, its a hollow plaster board pillar. I'm a little hesitant to attach a 3.6kg speaker to this incase it drop down on someone as this area is a common area for the family and it's a children's play area.

The other option of having the speaker on the side is not so wife friendly (she grumbled a bit) as the speaker will be close to the curtains.

Also my sofa (listening position) is against the wall in the corner of the room but can be moved forward by 50cm to 100cm

Either way, what option did you choose for your 5.1 setup?
What are the pros and cons?

Cheers.


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

I've always used dipole surrounds, and the golden rule there seems to be side walls slightly behind you, and slightly elevated. I don't know if the same would apply for direct speakers. If you have two friends with some time, I'd say test by ear in several locations and go with what sounds best.


----------



## The Storm (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks. I'll look into speaker positions for regular satellite speakers.i don't have wall space on each side for bipole speakers otherwise that type of speaker would be ideal.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Actually, in my opinion, neither of the original answers.

I have heard Chris' type of setup and it can work pretty well.

For standard surrounds, we don't want them beside you and we don't want them in corners if they're behind you on the rear wall.

Yes - there is a range (degrees) that they're supposed to fall within but you need to keep them out of the corners for a variety of reasons. I personally put them to the outside arm of the outermost seat though that doesn't always work either pending width of seating and room.

Merry Christmas all!


Bryan


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

This topic seems to me a very problematic one as each specific instance has many variables which make the resultant sound quite unpredictable, especially when you have multiple seating positions.

I was curious if direct speakers could be pointed towards a back wall to diffuse the sound, similar in effect to the dipole speaker output. For example, in this instance mount both speakers to the sides and angle them towards the back wall. Of course, I'd double the distance in the processor to account for delay: would this possibly work successfully to recreate a spacious environment as opposed to mounting close to the listeners ears?

Merry Christmas to you Brian! We appreciate your vast knowledge base and willingness to share it :T


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

One would think that in theory you could do what you're describing. The problems with that include yet another set of reflections off the side walls which you'd then have to absorb - but you normally wouldn't preferring the surround field to be more lively. Also, the point of a dipole is to have sound coming from both directions and to optimally create a null for the primary seating so you can't tell where the sound is coming from.

If you're going to point it toward the rear wall anyway, then you will hear the primary sound coming from the rear. Why not just mount them relatively wide on the rear?

Bryan


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

bpape said:


> One would think that in theory you could do what you're describing. The problems with that include yet another set of reflections off the side walls which you'd then have to absorb - but you normally wouldn't preferring the surround field to be more lively. Also, the point of a dipole is to have sound coming from both directions and to optimally create a null for the primary seating so you can't tell where the sound is coming from.
> 
> If you're going to point it toward the rear wall anyway, then you will hear the primary sound coming from the rear. Why not just mount them relatively wide on the rear?
> 
> Bryan


Seating is along the back wall (I know, bad juju). I was curious since it seems quite a few people have bedroom-sized space for home theater and the rear speakers end up positioned in-the-ear, so to speak, with seating near or at the back wall.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Seating at the rear wall is by choice (or by allowing screen size to dictate seating location). You're much better off putting the seats where they need to be and then getting an appropriate sized screen for that distance vs the other way around.

This will give you better performance, you'll spend less money on a screen/TV (smaller), have a brighter picture, smaller pixel sizes, etc. - and will give you a shot at a good surround presentation.

Bryan


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

bpape said:


> Seating at the rear wall is by choice


Or spouse...but I definitely follow you: next time around I'll know beforehand that a home theater setting will be incorporated into the living room, if not a dedicated room.

To the OP: good luck with the setup, and do try to convince your wife to 'listen' to the recommendations.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

ironglen said:


> Or spouse...


Agreed... :nono: :hissyfit:


----------

